# two more paintings - cyp. parviflorum and a phal



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

I did a few more paintings with acrylic on canvas after my paph niveum.
Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens. My most recent piece done this year.





A Phal hybrid inspired by Phal Da-chien Spider Beauty last year. This one is on a much smaller canvas




....the cyps aren't popping out soon here. It just snowed like crazy!
I would love to do watercolour, but I would have to buy other materials.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 5, 2008)

I like both BUT the Phal really grabbed my attention!:clap::clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 5, 2008)

Those are great Fren!
You sure have lots of hobbies!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm currently supposed to be preparing for exams...somehow I got offtrack and decided to do another painting, acrylic on canvas. It's supposed to be Paph ((Virgina Moffett x Osiris) x Joanne’s Wine) x Magic Water, who is in spike again. This was one really fun to do though. I'm out of canvas for now...


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2008)

That's a fun background:>


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool. Any Paph. with the name Joanne's Wine in it is near and dear to my heart.  Very nice Fren, but now back to your studies... :rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

....I'm studying...

I found a canvas, sort of. I found a framed board in the basement with no painting or glass, so really it is useless. If I can smooth out the wood and paint it white then I can use it. It is huge, I'm guessing around 1.5m x 0.7m. Need some inspiration to fill something that big though (and time)...

...back to the books!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 17, 2008)

:clap: Nice - can't you just feel the warts?


----------

